# Okay to use temp insurance card?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I recently changed insurance companies. All I have is my temporary insurance card until next week. Will uber/lyft accept a temporary insurance card when updating my insurance info? 

Thanks


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

there's really no such thing as a temporary insurance card. So long as your card or insurance declaration shows you have active insurance, you are covered regardless of whether or not you have the insurance card that your insurance company sends in the mail, if you actually get the ones from the mail and not downloaded from the interwebs.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I recently changed insurance companies. All I have is my temporary insurance card until next week. Will uber/lyft accept a temporary insurance card when updating my insurance info?
> 
> Thanks


if the old insurance is not expired yet(even if you don't have that policy anymore,but current card uber has hasn't expired), then Uber isn't checking for your insurance anyway, wait til u get your non-temp card


----------

